# Mercury Racing 200 XS is back!



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This will be a very appealing option for the Stingray, 400#'s, 220HP. 
More details as they come in.

New Mercury OptiMax 200XS Race Models for 2010

Mercury Racing is working the next generation of OptiMax 200XS SST (Super 
Sport Tunnel) and OptiMax 200XS ROS (Race Offshore) outboards. Both models 
feature the Gen 2 - 2.5 Liter OptiMax powerhead. The new race models 
feature a powerhead which combines components from the Mercury Racing OptiMax 
2.5XS outboard and the current Mercury Racing engineered OptiMax 175 Pro XS. 
The 200XS SST won the 1999 & 2000 24 Hours of Rouen endurance powerboat 
races overall and the engine was the power behind Jimmie Merleau’s 2008 
ChampBoat Series F-2 World Championship. The OptiMax 200XS ROS (Race Offshore) 
is the official power of U.I.M. Class 3C offshore racing, a highly 
competitive single engine mono hull offshore racing class which competes throughout 
Europe. 
Production will be based on confirmed orders and the engines will be built 
one time per year in advance of the following season. Both models will be 
sold direct to known, qualified race teams or through Mercury Racing 
dealers or OEM boat builders.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Now if we can just get Merc Racing to produce their version of a TRP.

Automatic shifting 2-Speed gear case, slinging dual 30" TRP props!


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

'Bout time that brought that back. 20" shaft only?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

More than likley it will be 15" (short) shaft. Perfect for SCB designs, and other shallow water tunnel boats.

The 20" (long shaft) was available in the past, not sure about this time around.

Specs:

Mercury Racing - OptiMax 200XS: Specifications
Propshaft Rated Horsepower (HP / kW): 200 / 149
Full Throttle RPM Range: 6000-6500
Cylinders: V-6 (60-degree vee)
Displacement (CID/cc): 153 / 2507
Bore & Stroke (in): 3.50 (89 mm) / 2.65 (67 mm)
Fuel Induction System: Direct Fuel Injection
Ignition System: Digital Inductive
Charging System: 60 amp (846 watt) w/ voltage regulator
Gear Ratio: 1.87:1
Lubrication System: Electronic Multipoint
Recommended Oil: Mercury Premium Plus (TC-W3)
Fuel Requirements: 92 Octane (R = M) / 2 (98 RON)
Rotation: Right Hand (Left hand available on 15" (381 mm) short shaft
Shaft Length (mm): 381, 508
Weight (lbs / kg): 400 lbs. (181 kg)
​


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

sweet looking motor.

Rob


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like it would be sweet on the ol' Stingareeee!!!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thats a sick motor...30" trp's? dang...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Big bore, short stroke...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Very cool at 400lbs. My 175 pro xs weighs 431 lbs.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

bout time. I regret not putting one on the tran cat when I first bought it. Was under 400 if I remember correctly, like 389 lbs. That is seriously impressive and was reallllll strong on the top. Think they pulled the rpm's back a little though, and I wish they would reduce that dam skeg length some, or the sand can do it hehehe.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Spoke to Merc Racing, the 200XS will be sold as Race Only. 

That means No Warranty. Scratch that option.

But, I am making progress on getting Merc Racing Sport Master Gear Case & Ratio options on the regular Merc Marine engines like the ProXS series.

A Merc 175 Pro XS w/ 1.75 Sport Master may work nice. (192 HP)


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*SM HP*



scb factory said:


> Spoke to Merc Racing, the 200XS will be sold as Race Only.
> 
> That means No Warranty. Scratch that option.
> 
> ...


Does the SM provide HP overall? On a 250 Pro XS what HP improvement will there be with 1.62?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Sport Master Gear case does not add any HP, but is good for +- 5 MPH on SCB hulls.

Any Merc w/ "XS" has as up to 10% more HP than the displayed rating.

175 Pro XS = 192 HP.
200 XS = 220HP
225 Pro XS & Sport XS = 249
250 ProXS & XS = 274
300 XS = 305


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Eric,
Very impressive you been doing some home work i am going to get one for the 21 cat should be an impresive motor and who cares about warranty lol


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll get one with you, if you'll let Mac take care of it. 

I'll pay for any parts, of coarse.

Maybe two on the back of a F-22? Oh yeah!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

lol, thats easy for coulter to say lol...I wonder if Victoria Marine will take care of me from that standpoint?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Scott,

All motors have that 10% tolerance either way of stated HP. Diference is merc racing and main plant pro motors are always at the top barrier. Etec claims the same with their HO motors. Difference in the Pro and XS motor? Guys in blue lab coats hand assemble the Pro motors in the main plant and guys in white lab coats hand assemble the motors in the racing plant. Both hand assembled but since the tolerances can be a little tighter, and things tidied up a little since theoretically the guys at Racing are engineer types assembling versus trained mortals in mainplant, the rpm band is a little higher on the Racing motors.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

That is what I have been told when I was asking questions to the engineers up at racing before I got on pro staff.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I am not far from Victoria short drive for good service lol i have been known for fixing motors in the parking lot see you in freeport


stew1tx said:


> lol, thats easy for coulter to say lol...I wonder if Victoria Marine will take care of me from that standpoint?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I know man, unfortunately I am on prostaff with Victoria Marine from the service standpoint. The best thing so far about my merc? I have not had to fix it in the parking lot hehehe. That is a note to all those out there doubting black hehehe. I know Mack is good, I hope to do business with you guys in the future.

Yessir, see you there. Will probably be in my Tran Cat for this one...


----------

